# Seventh Day Adventists



## larryjf (Oct 1, 2007)

Any good articles to help with theological discussions with seventh day adventists?


----------



## kbergsing (Oct 2, 2007)

exAdventist Outreach might be of some help to you.


----------



## Casey (Oct 2, 2007)

I've read the booklet linked to on the side from Amazon and found it helpful, and have recommended it to some with questions about the SDA church:
_Are Seventh-Day Adventists False Prophets?: A Former Insider Speaks Out_​


----------

